

How to Increase Your Luck Surface Area - sethev
http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-surface-area

======
mikecane
How many times must I point out that Max Gunther is the pioneer of this
thinking?

These are required reading for everyone:

How to Get Lucky [http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Lucky-discovering-
ebook/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Lucky-discovering-
ebook/dp/B003XRDBYY)

The Luck Factor [http://www.amazon.com/The-Luck-Factor-Luckier-
ebook/dp/B0037...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Luck-Factor-Luckier-
ebook/dp/B00371V6X4)

This thinking was original only when Gunther put it in books. Stop re-
inventing the wheel and just read the damn wheel.

